# 2002 Altima Heater Problem



## petruzzog (Oct 21, 2006)

02 Altima , the heat works on every posistion except defrost.
Whenver I select defrost setting on the swich it will blow cold air. Every other posistion blows hot air? 
Anyone can help?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is the thermostat set to heat


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

One reason this happens is that when you turn on the front defroster, the AC automatically turns on (even though the light isn't on). There's a way to bypass this (search around).


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, that is how defrost works, it turns on the AC. The most you can do without any modifications is to set the temperature control to full heat.


----------



## darylrue (Jan 10, 2009)

petruzzog said:


> 02 Altima , the heat works on every posistion except defrost.
> Whenver I select defrost setting on the swich it will blow cold air. Every other posistion blows hot air?
> Anyone can help?


I have the same problem. Heat is on highest setting but defrost blows cold. What was the fix? I pretty much have to fix this or I wont be able to drive when it is snowing alot and cold.


----------

